# Hello from the netherlands



## Infinity (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi there! I registered because i am interested in breeding mice.
There doesnt seem to be a dutch forum, but i did find a couple of recommendations to this one  so here I am


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome! Hopefully you'll enjoy your stay.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome! =)


----------

